
Symantec Set to Buy Blue Coat Systems in $4.65B Deal - snaky
http://www.wsj.com/articles/symantec-set-to-buy-blue-coat-systems-in-4-65-billion-deal-1465774721?mod=e2tw
======
ers35
See also from 17 days ago: "Symantec Issues Intermediate CA Certificate for
Blue Coat Public Services"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781915)

